# Acana - Analysis for Large Breed Puppy?



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Why would you want to mix foods? You have proof positive that Orijen is not the magic bullet you read about.

The other one you mentioned is fine but $1.75lb?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, she is doing great on the Orijen. Great body condition, lots of energy, no doggy odor, no allergies. When supplemented with bones or fiber (from oats), her stool is perfect. I don't want to switch her off of the Orijen if I don't need to. Mixing is fine for me, the cost is fine for me. I just need to know if the calcium level of the Acana Chicken & Burbank Potato is worth being concerned about. Metabolizable Energy (ME) is 4050 kcal/kg (466 kcal/kg) for the Acana Chicken & Burbank Potato, and 3900 kcal/kg (450 kcal per cup) for Orijen Large Breed Puppy. Is that too high?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

You might try contacting Champion. They have both an 800 number and an email for customer service. We switched Max to Acana Wild Prairie a couple of days ago, and so far, he is doing great.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i would just switch to the acana, i wouldnt mix the two foods throws things off. The lower the calcium the better..anything above 1.4% i dont feel safe using even if its Orijen Large breed puppy


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

If it works for her - use it, far more important to her to be able to utilize the food and get proper nutrition from it, as lack of proper nutrition long term while they are growing can cause problems in itself. If you mix the Orijen and the Acana - you are going to get something in between anyway- to be honest I wouldn't worry about it and feed what works for your pup.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been feeding Acana and have no issues with it. One dog may do fine on Orijen and one dog doesnt. Just because the one dog doesnt do well on it doesnt mean its a horrible food. 

Champion Pet Foods have been wonderful to me. I have had not one issue dealing with them where as some other companies refuse to even reply to my emails/calls. 

I know a couple people who have fed Acana to their puppies and they are doing fine as adults.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys! I bought a 15# bag of both the Orijen LB Puppy and the Acana Chicken/Burbank Potato and mixed them in my vittles vault. We'll see how she does.  Her coat is so soft and shiny and overall she's just the picture of health. I'd hate to feed her anything other than a Champion product because I've had such good experiences with them.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Kaila said:


> Thanks guys! I bought a 15# bag of both the Orijen LB Puppy and the Acana Chicken/Burbank Potato and mixed them in my vittles vault. We'll see how she does.  Her coat is so soft and shiny and overall she's just the picture of health. I'd hate to feed her anything other than a Champion product because I've had such good experiences with them.


 
Hope it goes well! My experience with Orijen and Acana over the last four years, has been nothing but wonderful, so am sticking with it!


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Tried to feed Acana puppy large breed to my goldens but they get tired of it. Might be the taste. Im in Eukanuba Large breed now. Low calcium content. 0.65%


----------

